# no answer from gen. archery



## jtwodogs (Nov 28, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a carter choclate, and shoot a D loop off my x-force. I notice when I engage the loop with my release, everything is good, then by the time I get my bow drawn my wrist twist and my thumb is below my ear which seems to be good shooting form. What I am wondering is the slight twist it puts in my d-loop will this effect my accuracy. I really cannot see anyway of getting around this with this particular release. Has anyone have any experience with this.
Thanks ahead of time
j


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Twisting the loop will not affect accuracy as long as it is consistent.

Try to find pictures of Jeff Hopkins. He twists his release hand and the loop, more than 90 degrees and he's won Shooter of the Year several times. He's one of the best archers in the world. 

As in all things archery, consistency is the key.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

it is a problem with short loops but if consistant will be ok. I shoot a least a 1/2" loop for this reason and it is more forgiving to loop twist and the longer length doesn't affect the string as much.


----------

